

App is Crap - Why Apple is bad for your health - joshontheweb
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/02/17/app-is-crap-why-apple-is-bad-for-your-health/?awesm=bothsid.es_Gc1&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=t.co&utm_content=awesm-publisher

======
glenra
February 2010 was a very long time ago by mobile standards; this article is
full of assertions that are no longer true. Many that were dubious at the
time, plus many points that might have been valid once but have since been
overtaken by later events.

For instance: Flash on mobile never gained much traction _anywhere_ and now
that Adobe has killed it, it's not a drawback to developing on iOS. Palm Pre
and RIM are effectively dead too so you don't need to develop for them. Yes,
Google Voice did get pulled from the App store for a little while but it's
back in now. No, Apple is _not_ a bottleneck for corporate deployments - they
have a separate process for that now. And so on.

Also: "Why does iPhone only come on the AT&T network?" Answer: It doesn't.

Don't assume any of the confidently-made statements in the article are
actually true unless you've checked them.

------
iradik
My hope is that html5 and javascript get fast enough and toolkits get awesome
enough so that they disrupt native apps.

It's just right now for mobile, apps can be so much nicer and more capable
than their web-based counterparts.

